# Boarding Arrangement from hell! #Venting



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I just got my horse out of a tricky situation... I made an agreement with some friends who own a very reputable business in the area to live with them, do chores, and baby sit in exchange for room and board for my horse and I... the agreement was; I wake up at 5 am every morning, feed and water over 30 horses, 30 goats, 5 cows, and a llama, babysit their 14 month old daughter, go with them into town and run errands, come home in the evening, feed and water everyone again, babysit and repeat the next day (usually I couldn't get into bed until 11 or 12pm). 

Well, they stopped feeding my horse.
They started making threats about my horse.
They started working my horse without my permission and BEATING my horse. (I mean snubbing her up to a post and punching her face over, and over, and over again.).
And on top of that, they would yell, use profane language AT me, and treat me like poop... I had finally decided that this summer job was not worth it and not a good learning experience, so I quit.

I told them I was leaving and was taking my horse home... they forbid me to leave the property or have my parents, friends, or ANYONE come to the house to get me, my belongings, or my horse... I'm only 17, I think it's ridiculous I couldn't have my parents with me.

So this last Friday, I picked up my horse. I had my friend's park and wait for me in a church parking lot a few doors down as I haltered my horse and walked her off of the property. Now they are threatening to sue for trespassing and are refusing to return ANY of my belongings. They claim I stole _*their*_ horse... I didn't steal ANY horse. I simply picked up my own. The bill of sale was in my mother's name, there was no board owed OR a written boarding agreement.

Both parties consulted the local Sheriff's Dept. To my understanding, we are both getting different stories, but the Sheriff cannot do anything on the spot because there was no written agreement.

My beautiful horse who was JET black, 1,300lbs, solid muscle, now looks like a 1,000lb, ribby, (lost her topline too), SORREL with black mane and tail. Since we got her home we consulted a vet and have got her on vitamins, quality hay and grains.

I have to go to the local courthouse and file to get my belongings back... I have over $4,000 worth of equipment and personal property at their address.

I have since done some research on them and their business, this isn't the first time they've done something like this. I'm not the first victim. I feel bad for people that they've fooled, especially since some of them are friends that I care deeply for.

All that to say... I made a mistake, never again am I leaving my horse in their care NOR will I recommend their business to anybody!

#BIG SIGH
I hate people.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like Hell to me, glad you got out of there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Anything that requires you to live in, babysit and care for more than 5 head of livestock........you're running for trouble.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Lesson learned! To say the least...


----------



## cobbywob (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds dreadful, but didnt you post back just a few months ago that you keep your horses at home...and you have your own farm and do livery also?:?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am so sorry! I am glad you and your horse are now safe and at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Could you not try to take the police with you to their property and try to get your stuff back. Unfortunately I've heard this kind of thing happen over and over again. Sometimes the horse is even kept at the property and won't be released. Good thing you are out of there. Don't give up on getting your property though.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Help me understand & believe this. If your job included feeding the horses how is it that 'they' stopped feeding your horse?
They snubbed & beat your horse & you just watched?
Lastly & more importantly, they wouldn't let you leave? That would be kidnapping. How did they stop you? Where were your parents through all of this?
If someone told me & couldn't get my kid & her belongings I'd show up with an army.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

cobbywob said:


> Sounds dreadful, but didnt you post back just a few months ago that you keep your horses at home...and you have your own farm and do livery also?:?


You mean this thread?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/how-reasonable-my-rates-130491/


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

cobbywob said:


> Sounds dreadful, but didnt you post back just a few months ago that you keep your horses at home...and you have your own farm and do livery also?:?


doin the math (hehe), that was a year ago. Maybe the plan was a wash, maybe she moved...*shrug*. Lots of thimgs COULD have happened...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

cobbywob said:


> Sounds dreadful, but didnt you post back just a few months ago that you keep your horses at home...and you have your own farm and do livery also?:?



Yes! But this was just a summer arrangement. Something my horse and I could do as a learning experience gone wrong.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

natisha said:


> Help me understand & believe this. If your job included feeding the horses how is it that 'they' stopped feeding your horse?
> They snubbed & beat your horse & you just watched?
> Lastly & more importantly, they wouldn't let you leave? That would be kidnapping. How did they stop you? Where were your parents through all of this?
> If someone told me & couldn't get my kid & her belongings I'd show up with an army.


They stopped providing hay for me to feed my horse... I would go to use their other hay for their horses since the deal was, I work in exchange for feed, but I was not allowed to. Nor was I allowed to purchase my own hay. 

No, I didn't see them beat my horse, the neighbor told me what happened. I had since asked them not to touch her... but they still rode her.

I was scared of them, and they knew it, so I they took advantage of that and told me, in writing, not to leave, take anything off the property or allow anyone on the property. I didn't want to get anyone in trouble, so I had them park down the street and I left when they weren't home... however, I didn't get the rest of my stuff yet because there wasn't enough room in the truck. I still have thousands of dollars worth of personal items and horse equipment there... including saddles, expensive bridles, supplements, a TV, etc.

But we're going to court to get the rest of my things back.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not getting how they can tell you in writing not to leave. You are a minor, there are so many agencies for child welfare that would have gotten involved. Your parents could have come when they were not home and you could have taken all your stuff and your horse, and since you're a minor they couldn't have done anything about it without getting themselves into major trouble. I'm having trouble understanding this.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

To be honest I'm not entirely sure how it got to the extent that it did, but... it did.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Well then I wish you well, and I'm glad that you got your horse out first, possessions can be gotten later or replaced.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Gosh thats horrible! You shouldve gotten some kind of evidence like photos or video and always, alway remember to have a written contract of some kind. It always seems to end in disaster if you dont. I hope your situation gets better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey thanks! Yeah, I'm figuring that out


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

That does sound like kidnapping. Not letting you leave the property? Not letting your parents visit? I honestly think with a decent lawyer, you could make the case. Kidnapping and theft, since they say they took your stuff and their horse. 

Also wondering how your parents didn't flip out and show up with the US Army, and how anyone could prevent you from feeding your horse if you had access to it ...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If they were not home when you moved the horse, you should have taken all your tack with you then. 
Most horse trailers, are at least 2 horses, so there should have been room in the trailer. Also it was just you and your friend, so there was a back seat of a car, and the trunk.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking back, I should have taken my tack. There wasn't a tack compartment, but there was an extra stall to put it in the trailer...

However, the back of the pickup and the backseat were full of her horse tack because her horse trailer doesn't have a tack room... and it was sort of a last minute arrangement so there was no time to pull it all out.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> Looking back, I should have taken my tack. There wasn't a tack compartment, but there was an extra stall to put it in the trailer...
> 
> However, the back of the pickup and the backseat were full of her horse tack because her horse trailer doesn't have a tack room... and it was sort of a last minute arrangement so there was no time to pull it all out.


After being at a few barns and see how things can go south quickly, I take my tack and supplies home before even mentioning to the BO that I am leaving. I've heard and seen horrible situations, and always quietly plan ahead to take everything before even mentioning I'm leaving.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I take everything at the same time, horse and tack. By taking tack and leaving horse, you are giving them a heads up.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

MHM! Definitely a lesson learned. I never had to do anything like this before... Neither has my family. It's been quite... stressful and weird.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Did you keep the letter that told you not to leave the property? That should clear a lot of things up if you pursue legal action.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

No, it's at their house. Hopefully they're stupid enough to bring it to court.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

xJumperx said:


> That does sound like kidnapping. Not letting you leave the property? Not letting your parents visit? I honestly think with a decent lawyer, you could make the case. Kidnapping and theft, since they say they took your stuff and their horse.
> 
> Also wondering how your parents didn't flip out and show up with the US Army, and how anyone could prevent you from feeding your horse if you had access to it ...


I don't know that it would be kidnapping as they didn't take her anywhere...more like unlawful confinement


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@Samstead -- Good point. Much better charge to fight for.

@OP -- You also have a good point - "If they are stupid enough to take it to court." What would I do? I would use that against them. Get in there, WITH YOUR PARENTS RIGHT NEXT TO YOU THE WHOLE TIME, and take your stuff. Don't say a word to them. If they talk to you ignore them. If they try to physically harm you, tell them you will call the police for assault if they continue to interact with you, and if they try to go on about trespassing, tell them you will gladly take them to court. Remind them that you are sure the judge would *love* to hear all about how you were unlawfully confined to the area, how your horse was mistreated by these people, how they had stolen your personal belongings ...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My mother got in contact with them and they said they would bring all of my stuff by on Thursday. If it is not all there, we are suing... I'll let everyone know what happens then! (Might not be able to get online until Sunday evening, but nonetheless, I will keep y'all updated.)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds great. Mom to the rescue:clap:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> My mother got in contact with them and they said they would bring all of my stuff by on Thursday. If it is not all there, we are suing... I'll let everyone know what happens then! (Might not be able to get online until Sunday evening, but nonetheless, I will keep y'all updated.)


that sounds great! I'd start warning people about them though, facebook, twitter, whatever you can do to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else, get the other people it happened to to back you up.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

If anybody wants to know their ranch name I'd be more than happy to share. I've recently found out that I'm not the only person they've done this to.

For the record, I am in Arizona.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Samstead said:


> that sounds great! I'd start warning people about them though, facebook, twitter, whatever you can do to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else, get the other people it happened to to back you up.


I'd be very cautious doing something like this. Unless you have actual proof to back up your claims, then it's just "he said-she said", and they could come after the OP for libel, especially if it affects their business. It could end up being a costly mistake to broadcast it over social media.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

That is very true!

They do have a yelp account where people can post good and bad reviews... definitely not giving a very good one.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Mom sent them a text message to see what time they'll be delivering my stuff tomorrow -if at all. If they don't, going to court on friday!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

OK, so I contacted them and asked when they were bringing by my stuff thursday... the reply I got was "We are way too busy with our life to go out of our way and give you your things. We will do it when we have time."

Going to court Monday morning, saving all of my texts. We're getting things on MY TERMS from now on... not theirs. WOW. People are nuts. All I want is my stuff. That's all. And that way we can be done with this.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Pray it all works out! I wouldn't go all social media on them until after you got your stuff back, you don't want to anger them any more or you may get mutilated tack.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Any updates on this?


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I'd loveto hear.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a horrible situation. Do you have receipts for all the things you have there? if you do, you could threaten to sue them for theft.


----------

